# Looking for reef material again



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used up most of what I had to make reefs out from. Anyone have a lead on getting some material for cheap or free? I joined the club down by Joe Patti's last year and made a few rebar reefs but I am not sure what ever happened to the club. Also, I am caually shopping for something to convert into a barge if anyone knows of anything suitable.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a 8' X 25' barge boat in excellent condition with duel axel trailer in perfect condition both for sale. Used for hauling out reefs. Call me- 470-0941


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

I have chicken coops for sale at $75 each. Thats a reasonable price for 750 lbs of reef material that needs no welding or labor to build.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't handle 750lbs until I get a barge. Right now we hand load reefs and throw them off the boat. Anything over 250lbs or so is tough.


----------

